# Mike's this Saturday!!!!



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

All:

So I got some details about the race this weekend you may or may not know, here they are anyhow:

Mike's expects around 175 entries!!
Qualifing on Saturay
Mains on Sunday
$35 for your first entry $25 each additional
New layout is considered "technical"
Friday practice will be from noon to 9pm
Sat practice starts @ 8:00am drivers meeting @ 10am races start @ 11am
A bowtie M3 compound is expected to be the best tire (dunno about that one??)

As for pit space I was told that I shouldn't expect to get a table if I show up at 8am on Sat. Therefore I plan to bring my own table and arrive at the crack of dawn. I can try and save some space if you guys would like just let me know. Since the weather guys are predicting storms all weekend not so sure the pits near the onroad track will be desireable. Gonna try and get under the main building.

Please chime in with any other information 

Thanks!


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Will be there with my game face on. Hope Smiley has my new body. The weather said this morning storms going to clear out of here today.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Weatherman says rain through Friday mid-day, then it clears out. Sunny and clear Sat and Sunday with temps in the low to mid-70's. Oh yeah! Time to burn some nitro baby!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Its done Brian! Here is yours and Big Birds New Bodies. I will also have your 2650mah Reciever Pack built and charged for you!


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

*SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

*new look*

New bright color , so now I can see when my car goes flying out of the track. Nothing special like a Smiley custom but maybe soon I can get one. See ya Sat.
The other Paul
Xray


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice Bodies


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Other Paul, what is the name of that orange? I have new bodies for all of my cars (including my new truggy......yes, that's right, I'm joining the truggy ranks!) and I wanted to do black, orange, and chrome for all three of them.

Good luck to all at the invite this weekend....wish I could be there. Heading to Dallas this weekend......talked the wife into letting me bring my cars and gonna get some runtime in over at Indy RC.


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

I used just spray cans, 1st I sprayed a lite coat of pearl white then sprayed regular flourescent orange over it and added outlaw black. Easy paint job. Too bad you can't make it at Mike's, great lay out for truggies.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

any word or pics from the track? turnout?


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Big turn out. We stopped by for the first round. 138 entries!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

CV, I posted some pics on Seans website


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Dallas*



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Other Paul, what is the name of that orange? I have new bodies for all of my cars (including my new truggy......yes, that's right, I'm joining the truggy ranks!) and I wanted to do black, orange, and chrome for all three of them.
> 
> Good luck to all at the invite this weekend....wish I could be there. Heading to Dallas this weekend......talked the wife into letting me bring my cars and gonna get some runtime in over at Indy RC.


As a follow up to my trip to Dallas, I've been sitting on this wondering whether to post it or not, and I've decided that I should, so here it goes:

I called the track on Wednesday before I went and they said off-road track is open for practice on that saturday until racing starts at 5:30PM........when I got there, the same person that told me that changed his tune because it was closed for oval racing only.....they wouldn't allow me to put my cars on the track. No big deal though, I went just to work on my cars, and I just sat at my table and worked on them throughout the day....I was happy just to have time to sit down by myself and work on my cars!

However, I ended up sitting next to a rather large gentlemen from Houston named David P. (won't mention his name, but some of you may know him). I didn't tell him I was from Houston at this point. When other locals asked him how things were in Houston, I had to listen to him complain all day about how terrible the racing is in Houston, bad mouthing many of you on this board specifically with first/last names, and how nobody in Dallas should waste their time to come down to Houston......"just a bunch of punks", he said. So, I introduced myself to him and said that I overheard him and suggested that he should ACTUALLY COME to a race and he might see that things were very different.....he proceeded to tell me that he hasn't actually raced in Houston in 2-3 years though! Funny how he seems to have a very strong opinion about the scene/people in Houston, yet he hasn't raced here in 2-3 years!?!?! I hate to see people spreading false rumors, as we'll never see any racers from out of town at that rate.

Also, I had to sit across from some French guy from Louisianna who told me at least 3 times that "off road racing takes no skill.....oval is real skill....you offroad guys don't know how to really drive".......interesting cuz that that's what the offroad guys say about oval! I just nodded and agreed so as not to get into an argument.

point is, very unpleasant experience......I like Indy, but those guys were some jerks!

Those of you who know me know that I don't often get upset and don't rant about things......felt like this needed to be said though.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That sucks! You have those kind of people everywhere though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You should have set your 1/8 up for oval and dropped a beat down on them, LOL. Thank God he sticks to racing in DFW. Don't want or need that attitude down here. Club racing is getting better here. Just need to get 1/10 going strong again. I remember when we had C and D mains in gas truck and B and C mains with the flashlights. Use to pit for Ron in them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> You should have set your 1/8 up for oval and dropped a beat down on them, LOL. Thank God he sticks to racing in DFW. Don't want or need that attitude down here. Club racing is getting better here. Just need to get 1/10 going strong again. I remember when we had C and D mains in gas truck and B and C mains with the flashlights. Use to pit for Ron in them.


LOL....I thought about that! I was watching the 1/8 late models practice, and nobody's driving was very good, and I was thinking: "hmmm, I could go in the shop and buy a late model body, throw in some fuel tubing for shock limiters, lean out the GO Tech, and probably make a good showing!"


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I could see CV with his HARC shirt on...Hat turned sideways...Throwing up his hands and saying "SOUTHSIDE BIATCHH!!"


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> I could see CV with his HARC shirt on...Hat turned sideways...Throwing up his hands and saying "SOUTHSIDE BIATCHH!!"


just keepin it real man.....keepin in real


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha. Yo, I decided to just keep my 3pk....for now


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

dallas, 
hey cv next time your in dallas bring your electric and run at mikes in carrolton http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/ everyone over there is nice and the track is cool too, indoor off-road and on-road, but only electric. its just a few minutes up I-35 right on the access road. 
also http://www.johnnycoolguy.com/ its in Euless,more in the mid-cities. outdoor off- road, and no oval B.S.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

hmmmmm


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Always wanted to run at Mike's and haven't been able to. That Texas State Championship race is kinda tempting. Mr. Early, you thinking about getting an electric? I'll let you give my B44 a spin and you'll be hooked.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been to Mike's MANY times when I lived in Dallas......I almost went there, but they were racing at 11AM and my car wasn't ready


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No 4wd at the State Champs race though. At least it's not listed on the entry form.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

So, anyone going to Mike's this Saturday for some off-road action?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I might if my servos show. I need to run some fuel through a motor.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool....Hope to see ya there!

A few buddies and I will be there. I hope its not going to be as windy as it is this morning because tomorrow is already forecasted to be chilly...highs in the low 60's....but clear and sunny!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, what time are you headed up on Sunday? Southside isn't going to work out, just not enough people that can make on Sunday.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*time*



cjtamu said:


> CV, what time are you headed up on Sunday? Southside isn't going to work out, just not enough people that can make on Sunday.


11-5


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm confused. Are you guys going to Mikes tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Doesn't take much to confuse you now, does it!?!?!?

I'm talking about practice on Sunday at Mikes.....


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

My buddies and I were planning on going tomorrow, but one of them is concerned about the chilly weather tomorrow and is trying to convice us to go on Sunday. I guess I won't know until later tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! I need to mess with car setups and make sure I have the air leak fixed on The Deuce, and I can't do that at a race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dan, I thing you need to wait 'til sunday


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, can i get a ride sunday? i need to talk to my father


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry Nik, but I won't be coming from my house on Sunday, so I wouldn't be able to pick you up.

I've got you covered for the River Track though.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Count me out, I work sunday.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> dan, I thing you need to wait 'til sunday


Yeah! I wish I could go both days, but Sundays are deemed "spend-time-with-wife-and-son" days and Saturdays are my "r/c" days.

Hope you have fun on Sunday because we'll definitely be havin' some fun tomorrow.

See ya!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris, the Tamiya is back in action! That car is unbelievable man.....you've got to drive it! Best handling 1/10 buggy I've ever driven! and, yes, I've driven a B44 & a BJ4

If I could've been consistent with my driving, I could turn lap times as fast as an 1/8 buggy.......no kidding!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, glad you had fun. My day blew. Got there and realized my battery case was at home. Apparently my wife didn't like where I laid my stuff out so she decided to move some of it. I only had 3 old side by sides with me no saddles, so no B44. Ran both B4's. First one felt great until someone drove a 1/8 the wrong way down the straight. One a-arm gone. Ran the 2nd B4 to compare setups. Someone flipped a 1/8 in the whoops while I was in the air, nailed it and dogpiled. Next jump, another a-arm gone, I think it cracked in the tussle with the 1/8. GT2 ran great, too bad it was a couple weeks too late, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not just pumping up my choice of car here, but I brutalized the tamiya trying to learn how to drive it! cartweels, endo's, flips, and at least 3 collisions with 1/8 scales, and no damage!

somedays just suck man.....only thing that matters is that you're ready for the river!


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, glad you had fun. My day blew. Got there and realized my battery case was at home. Apparently my wife didn't like where I laid my stuff out so she decided to move some of it. I only had 3 old side by sides with me no saddles, so no B44. Ran both B4's. First one felt great until someone drove a 1/8 the wrong way down the straight. One a-arm gone. Ran the 2nd B4 to compare setups. Someone flipped a 1/8 in the whoops while I was in the air, nailed it and dogpiled. Next jump, another a-arm gone, I think it cracked in the tussle with the 1/8. GT2 ran great, too bad it was a couple weeks too late, LOL.


Ouch! That sucks, about that guy going the wrong way and crashing into your car. The same thing happened to my friend several weeks ago at Mike's Hobby, before they changed the track layout.

My friend was going full speed, up the front straight (the one directly in front of the driver's stand) while some other guy was driving his car in the WRONG direction, going DOWN the straight and....CRASHED right into my friend's car. I forgot what was damaged (I wasn't there...my friend told me about it), but the other guy didn't even apologize. Talk about a jerk!

Guys like that shouldn't be allowed to run on any track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

This guy was real nice about it and actually gave me money for the damage. I told him he learned a valuable lesson about why we don't run backwards on the track when we're tuning. Good kid, I think he's going to be at the River race. I was mostly PO'd about the batteries b/c I've never run the B44 at Mike's and it was the car I really wanted to test there.


----------

